# Saturday/Sunday College Baseball TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Saturday-

11:00 AM ET
College Baseball FSN South/Sunshine
"SEC Tournament, Game 11"
From Birmingham, Ala.
*Sat Backhaul - AMC 3-Ku, Tr 15 - horizontal polarity - 12000 MHz*

1:00 PM ET
College Baseball BYUTV
"BYU at Hawaii"

2:30 PM ET
College Baseball FSN South/Sunshine
"SEC Tournament, Game 12"
From Birmingham, Ala.
*Backhaul - AMC 3 - Ku, Tr 15, horizontal polarity - 12000 MHz*

3:00 PM ET
College Baseball CSN MidAtlantic
"CAA Tournament, Final"

7:00 PM ET
College Baseball FSN Florida
"New York Tech at Miami"

8:00 PM ET
College Baseball FSN South/Sunshine/CSN MidAtlantic
"ACC Tournament, Final"
Game 1, from St. Petersburg, Fla.

College Baseball FSN Midwest
"MVC Tournament, Final"
--------------------------------------------------------
Sunday -

1:00PM ET
College Baseball CSN MidAtlantic/Sunshine/FSN South
"ACC Tournament, Final"
Game 2, from St. Petersburg, Fla. (If necessary)

2:00PM ET
College Baseball Many FSNs
"Big 12 Tournament, Final"
From Arlington, Texas.

4:00PM ET
College Baseball Sunshine/FSN South Maybe replay?
"SEC Tournament, Final"
From Birmingham, Ala.


----------

